# Ft. Pickens



## Jdhart306 (Apr 28, 2012)

Went out to the calm side of Fort Pickens today at 7 am. The weather was able to cooperate with us, but the weeds and algae were pretty bad. Ended up with a blacktip shark (I think) as well as a sting ray. Both were caught on a Carolina rig with live shrimp as bait. Saw a couple of other people out there and it didn't sound like anything of much value was caught. Still, any day on the water beats a day at work... and we didn't get skunked. I will try to post a picture of the shark later tonight.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

how was the sand fleas


----------



## Jdhart306 (Apr 28, 2012)

I actually didn't see any sand fleas. There were large schools of 3-5 inch bait fish hanging out in all of the sargasm though.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

So I guess the pomps are just deep right now? Seems nobody knows where they have gone off to.


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

The pomps are still there. You just have to get through the skipjack.


----------

